# How to explore her sexuality.. Help!



## kevsand718 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm trying to find ways to help my wife open up and explore her sexuality. My wife since her teens never really talked about sex, read about sex, or anything. She never masturbated either. Said it was something she just didn't care to do. Because of this she is hesitant to try new things, explore, whatever. I mention the easy things such as massage oils, gels, etc. and even different techniques, positions, etc. but she always is unsure if she wants to try any of this. How can I get her to open up and want to try new things. She says what I do now is really good and pleasures her and why should we try different things if what works works... Anybody have any ideas on how I can get her to tune in so that maybe she can see the fun in all these new things? 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well... my favorite thing to eat is grilled salmon and fresh vegetables but if I had that every night I wouldn't like it quite as much.

I'm a big fan of Laura Corn's books - "101 nights of grrreat sex" and "101 nights of grrreat romance," among others. These are great places to start. 

You might also gently warm into the area of talking about fantasies. Perhaps read an erotic story together and ask her what she thinks of it. You can find many on literotica.com, which is a treasure trove of stories good and bad. 

Above all, be gentle and playful and easy. It is very hard for lots of people to open up about this hidden world which our wonderful culture has helped us to wrap in many layers of shame, guilt, and fear. There is such a deep vulnerability here that you need to be really mindful and really supportive of even the smallest steps she takes.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kevsand718 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Mal74, 
I asked about fantasies and she said she doesn't have them. I asked if she was serious and she said she was being honest. That stuff just isn't on her mind.


----------

